# Teclado español-francés.



## blink05

Este post no es una pregunta, es una especie de comentario/propuesta, por si a alguien le resulta interesante.

Acabo de entretenerme diseñando un "idioma para el teclado" (lo que se llama "keyboard layout") que combina el teclado español latinoamericano con el teclado francés. 

Esto me permite, por medio de la tecla "Bloq Mayús" (Verr. Maj), ca_mbiar entre el teclado francés y el teclado español_, lo cual resulta útil cuando uno está habituado a ambos teclados y escribe en ambos idiomas. La susodicha tecla ya no sirve para escribir en mayúsculas, pero es un pequeño precio a mi manera de ver.

Lo comento acá, porque este es precisamente el lugar en que me parece que a alguien podría serle útil aparte de mí. Si a alguien le interesa esto, para más detalles (explicaciones, comentarios, envío eventual), no dude en contactarme.

Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Lo encuentro interesante (a pesar de que no hablo una gota de francés), pero ¿no podria sacrificarse otra tecla como la que emula al botón derecho del ratón?


----------



## swift

Hola Blink:

Tu sugerencia es interesante. Sin embargo -y no quiero desanimarte- el sistema operativo Windows te permite seleccionar un teclado predeterminado y entre las opciones está "Español alfabetización internacional", que incluye tanto los acentos grave y agudo, así como la diéresis, el acento circonflejo y la cedilla. Además, existe la opción de programar un "método abreviado de teclado" que te permite pasar de un idioma a otro (Ctrl+Alt+F, por ejemplo). 

Así que... ¿por qué deberíamos comprar tu producto?  

Saludos,


swift


----------



## blink05

Es cierto que el método abreviado de cambio de teclado cumple prácticamente la misma función. He estado dándole algunas vueltas al asunto.

El tema de evitar el cambio de idioma que me sugieres como alternativa, es que de todas maneras se guarda el idioma principal parcialmente, no todos los signos son remplazados. Pero mi alternativa tiene otros problemas: no puedes programar dos "dead keys" (los acentos) en una misma letra para las dos configuraciones.

Finalmente esto converge a lo mismo que tenía en marcha antes, que es una "mezcla", donde ubico ciertas teclas del teclado francés en posiciones equivalentes en el teclado español, y así puedo escribir suficiente sin hacer el cambio de lengua (y sin el poco práctico alfabetización internacional).

Aprecio y agradezco el feedback. Sobre lo de la selección de otra tecla, a priori no es posible, pero lo que si se puede es definir comandos de cambio de idioma como acota Swift.

Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Hola blink:

Cómo bien lo dices eso es una solución para los que estan habituados a* los dos* teclados. Para mi creo que cambiar de teclado resultaría más dificil que teclear ALT + el código de la letra buscada (al menos usando un PC... no conosco mucho del Mac y siempre encuentro todo difícil).
En el teclado francés nos faltan :  ¡¿áíóúñÑ  o sean ocho códigos, y los seis ultimos se siguen (160..165) no es mucho trabajo aprenderlos de una vez si realmente los necesitas.
Ahora bien debo confesar dos cosas
1 - que de vez en cuando sueño con una manera más sencilla de escribir mesclando los idiomas (¿ un editor ad hoc? )
2 - que siempre al momento de hacerlo me agarró la fiaca, y que nunca lo hice


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hola,

¡Uso este addon "abcTajpu" para Firefox y ahora no puedo prescindirme de esta pequeña ayuda!  
(essayer c'est l'adopter ! )


----------



## Nanon

Bueh... yo me sé los códigos ASCII pero en mi portátil son una lata, así que Alt-Mayúsculas (alt-shift) con eso. Lo malo es que necesito cuatro teclados, que se pueden reducir a tres si uso el teclado portugués para el español. 

Existe un teclado canadiense multilingüe que sirve para una docena de idiomas y acentúa las mayúsculas, mientras que el teclado francés no lo permite. En los subforos franceses hay varios comentarios al respecto. Nunca lo he usado. Para quienes estamos acostumbrados al teclado QWERTY puede ser útil, pero para la mayoría de los usuarios del teclado francés debe ser difícil. Por mi parte ya me acostumbré a hacer los cambios. Total uno de los teclados que yo uso es con otro alfabeto, así que uno más, uno menos...


----------



## swift

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Uso este addon "abcTajpu" para Firefox y ahora no puedo prescindirme de esta pequeña ayuda!
> (essayer c'est l'adopter ! )



Super! Merci, Karine. (Tant pis pour les non-utilisateurs de Mozilla Firefox )


----------



## jprr

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¡Uso este addon "abcTajpu" para Firefox y ahora no puedo prescindirme de esta pequeña ayuda!
> (essayer c'est l'adopter ! )


Merci  j'ai juste jeté un coup d'*œ*il 
et je vais sans doute adopter ... Si tu as la même chose en dehors de Firefox ne te gènes pas pour nous en faire part


----------



## blink05

Très intéressant le complément pour mozilla! Je l'ai installé chez moi et je vais sans doute m'en servir.

Pour ce qui est mon clavier espagnol et mon idée original, je vous mets au courant d'où j'en suis:

-L'idée de faire les deux claviers cohabiter est un peu abandonnée, vu qu'il existe des problèmes de compatibilité, et que comme vous avez bien remarqué, il y a des solutions mieux adaptées pour faire cela.

- Je vais tout de même incorporer des lettres à mon clavier. Je les introduites en appuyant sur "ctrl+alt" et puis sur la touche correspondant. Avant je le faisait et ça marchait plutôt bien, mais maintenant je vais introduire une petite différence. Je vous explique.

* Avant j'avais la "ç" sur la lettre "c", le symbole "€" sur le "e", les "æ, Æ, œ, Œ" sur les lettres A et O respectivement. Les problèmes: la touche "C" n'est pas naturelle pour "ç" dans le clavier français, et les lettres Æ, Œ ne se justifient pas vraiment.

* Ce que je vais faire maintenant, je vous en fais part: Mettre le "ç" sur le 9, comme en fr. Mettre le "é" accentué sur le 2 et le "è" sur le 7 (les accents graves c'est un enfer au clavier espagnol latino-américaine, il faut appuyer sur ctrl+alt+une touche et ensuite sur la lettre). Je mettrai aussi le "à" sur le 0 surement. 

Bon, c'est tout pour l'instant. Je serai ravi de lire vos commentaires si vous en avez.

Saludos.


----------

